# Port Huron Smelt Dipping Outing



## WALLEYEvision

I'm in!


----------



## yellowbelly80

what time or did i miss it


----------



## Off the wall

Im in, been busy. Not much time to do much of anything.

How have you been Chris?
Joe, what can I say.

Can someone help with putting this together?

Mike


----------



## Off the wall

Joe,

Want to clean out your PM box.


----------



## Joeker51

Mike...................... no way !:lol:


----------



## The Dog House

Been fine Mike, ready for a hard hitting season this year...

Ok updated list:

Al D
MikeTheElder- Pasta Salad
Slick fishing
The Dog House- Folding tables, plates, plasticware, brats & buns
Sitnger63
WALLEYEvision
Off The Wall
Joeker51 ??


Would anyone like to start offering up grub for a list. 
Besides 2 long folding tabels- Paper plates (& bowls if the list requires it) and plasticware, I'm in for 2 packs of seasoned Brat's and buns.....


If there's anything I can help with Mike let me know....


----------



## MiketheElder

Same pasta salad as last year. Anybody have any hotsauces they want people to try? I brought one last year that I got in Belize. I thought Sturge was gonna drink it straight from the bottle.:lol: I don't care for HOT but I like flavor. And everybody should bring at least one jug of fresh water and a roll of paper towels.


----------



## Sturge

Count me in. I will bring some Chili, I will also bring the burner to heat soup chili or what ever. 
See Ya
Sturge


----------



## stinger63

Sounds great Sturge .I`ll be bringing some steelhead salad,great stuff there.


----------



## WALLEYEvision

Here's the only thing Stinger63 and myself caught in our smelt net last night...that didn't fall through the mesh. :lol:


----------



## The Dog House

Al D----------World Famous Venison Jerky
MikeTheElder- Pasta Salad
Slick fishing
The Dog House- Folding tables, plates, plasticware, brats & buns
Sitnger63 - --------- steelhead salad
WALLEYEvision
Off The Wall
Joeker51 ??
Sturge---------- Chili, burner to heat soup chili 



Has a time been established for this event yet? :yikes:

As well I have a 4 bottle (5 oz. ea.) sampler of "Howlin Hot" hot sauses I'll bring along. What ever is not used or used can go to who wants it. I get one of those every year from my in-laws and I don't use it much.......lol


----------



## AL D.

If I have time this week, I will make some of my world famous venison jerky. Al


----------



## harve

They are done here in cheboygan....


----------



## AL D.

MiketheElder said:


> Same pasta salad as last year. Anybody have any hotsauces they want people to try? I brought one last year that I got in Belize. I thought Sturge was gonna drink it straight from the bottle.:lol: I don't care for HOT but I like flavor. And everybody should bring at least one jug of fresh water and a roll of paper towels.


I think I can accomodate your need for HOT sauce. Not responsible for going deaf, ringing in ears, blindness etc.......... Yes, it's that hot!!!!!!!!! Al


----------



## Slick fishing

The Dog House said:


> I'm on for the 5th...
> 
> Al D
> MikeTheElder
> Slick fishing
> The Dog House
> 
> Any other takers?
> 
> Mike are you going to add something here? :lol:
> 
> 2 weeks can go quick.


Your not just a kidding because it's this saturday already, man I need to plan and get on the ball here:yikes: Cya Slick


----------



## Joeker51

Joeker51 ?? ............ young pup, you insinuating that I'm a questionable individual ? :16suspect :lol: Things are kinda hecktic. Won't know until Friday. Still considerating doing a drive-by though.:evil:

Stinger...........you still need the use of the walker ?


----------



## The Dog House

Joe, I would never do such a thing.....  




Al D----------World Famous Venison Jerky
MikeTheElder- Pasta Salad
Slick fishing---
The Dog House- Folding tables, plates, plasticware, brats & buns
Sitnger63 - --------- steelhead salad
WALLEYEvision--
Off The Wall----
Joeker51 --------No question about Joe. We just don't know. :lol: 
Sturge---------- Chili, burner to heat soup chili 



Has a time been established for this event yet? :yikes:


----------



## Joeker51

The Dog House said:


> Joe, I would never do such a thing.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joeker51 --------No question about Joe. We just don't know. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has a time been established for this event yet? :yikes:



You have no clue how many times that's been said ! 

Someone throw out a time so I can figure out when to start stalking this group.

Mikey...............how about chiming in here !


----------



## The Dog House

I'd suggest mid-afternoon, say the "M & G" part at 2 or 3 pm

Chow sometime afterward before it gets too dark and the fishing picks up.

4-5 ish maybe....


Also if this is the same location as last year, could someone fill me in on 
good directions.... I would be coming EAST on I-94 into Port Huron.

Thanks and I look forward to seeing everyone !


----------



## AL D.

The Dog House said:


> I'd suggest mid-afternoon, say the "M & G" part at 2 or 3 pm
> 
> Chow sometime afterward before it gets too dark and the fishing picks up.
> 
> 4-5 ish maybe....
> 
> 
> Also if this is the same location as last year, could someone fill me in on
> good directions.... I would be coming EAST on I-94 into Port Huron.
> 
> Thanks and I look forward to seeing everyone !


I am thinking behind the treatment plant? There is a porta john and plenty of parking spots, usually not too crowded. I should be there at 9 or 10 am fishing off the wall. Al


----------



## Joeker51

Harrassed. ................ er talked to Off the Wall last night. I'm sure he'll chime in but he's been putting alot of time in on the job plus Saturday's. He's looking for a way to squeak up there but at this point he's in limbo.


----------



## Off the wall

Im workin on it I should be there. Sometime in the afternoon. I will bring what ever you want me too. Just let me know.

Mike


----------



## Joeker51

Ummmmmmmmmm ................ you bringing any nurses ?:evilsmile:lol:


----------



## The Dog House




----------



## Off the wall

Get your own.... Im not sharing


----------



## Joeker51

:lol: :lol: :lol: Oh a real sportsman................... not sharing. Ya got GPS#'s where we can find one ?:16suspect


----------



## stinger63

Theres usualy plenty of nurses up by the bridge,Just ask walleye_vision I`ll see ya guys down behind the plant if thats the last location.


----------



## AL D.

stinger63 said:


> Theres usualy plenty of nurses up by the bridge,Just ask walleye_vision I`ll see ya guys down behind the plant if thats the last location.


Aaron, are you fishing for walleye/salmon off the wall this Sat? I will bring my rods/holders and an assortment of baits. Al


----------



## ice fishin nut

Looks like I'll be heading up with Matt. What do you guys want me to bring???


----------



## The Dog House

IFN,


Below is the updated list so far.


Al D----------World Famous Venison Jerky
MikeTheElder- Pasta Salad
Slick fishing---
The Dog House- Long Folding tables, plates, plasticware, brats & buns
Sitnger63 - --------- steelhead salad
WALLEYEvision--
Off The Wall----
Joeker51 --------No question about Joe. We just don't know. :lol: 
Sturge---------- Chili, burner to heat soup chili 
Ice fishin Nut---- 



What is not on the list, and should be assumed is that everyone is bringing there own beverages.
I've got a small gas grill that I could probably bring along if no one else is bringing one. Guess since I put a few packs of brat's on the list I better be able to cook em!

There is a multitude of items that one could choose to bring. Please post here (if you havn't yet) or put it in a PM... 

One other request that came to mind. Of the people on the attendance list will anyone be bringing more than just themselves? This information will be helpful to all to help adjust quantity. I guess what I'm trying to say is that I'd rather there be too much food to chow on, than not enough...

That being said, I'll get back to work now....


----------



## AL D.

The Dog House said:


> IFN,
> 
> 
> Below is the updated list so far.
> 
> 
> Al D----------World Famous Venison Jerky
> MikeTheElder- Pasta Salad
> Slick fishing---
> The Dog House- Long Folding tables, plates, plasticware, brats & buns
> Sitnger63 - --------- steelhead salad
> WALLEYEvision--
> Off The Wall----
> Joeker51 --------No question about Joe. We just don't know. :lol:
> Sturge---------- Chili, burner to heat soup chili
> Ice fishin Nut----
> 
> 
> 
> What is not on the list, and should be assumed is that everyone is bringing there own beverages.
> I've got a small gas grill that I could probably bring along if no one else is bringing one. Guess since I put a few packs of brat's on the list I better be able to cook em!
> 
> There is a multitude of items that one could choose to bring. Please post here (if you havn't yet) or put it in a PM...
> 
> One other request that came to mind. Of the people on the attendance list will anyone be bringing more than just themselves? This information will be helpful to all to help adjust quantity. I guess what I'm trying to say is that I'd rather there be too much food to chow on, than not enough...
> 
> That being said, I'll get back to work now....


Thanks for getting the list together Doghouse.I will als be bringing a small propane grill and a 3 burner camp stove,some oter grub, hot dogs hamburgers etc....and paper towels. Is somebody bringing a lantern or 2? I will be meeting a couple of guys from the walleye club and told them to bring some food also. Al


----------



## Slick fishing

I will bring some kind of dessert, I am not sure what yet because real busy at the moment, I will send the wife to get some thing from the store.. Cya Slick


----------



## Off the wall

Thanks Chris for taking over for me. I will be there for sure now. I will bring some chips and dips and anything else that is need. I have a smelt net also.
Just let me know.

Mike


----------



## ice fishin nut

If I could use one of your grills, I was thinking that I'd marinate some caribou that I have in the freezer. (Sorry, dont have any duck brests left) And maybe some venison????


----------



## AL D.

ice fishin nut said:


> If I could use one of your grills, I was thinking that I'd marinate some caribou that I have in the freezer. (Sorry, dont have any duck brests left) And maybe some venison????


No problem Mike, mine will be available for whoever needs it. Maybe bring some tongs or a spatula. Al


----------



## stinger63

AL D. said:


> Aaron, are you fishing for walleye/salmon off the wall this Sat? I will bring my rods/holders and an assortment of baits. Al


Al I think Im just going to bring some lite poles and some minnows to fish with and of course I will have a smelt net,or should I say minnow? Along with my world famous delicious steelhead salad.Well it will be after this outing


----------



## WALLEYEvision

I'm thinking about bringing "some type of salad" (ie: potato, macaroni, coleslaw ect.)


----------



## The Dog House

Below is the updated list so far.


Al D----------World Famous Venison Jerky, small propane grill,
3 burner, camp stove,some oter grub, hot dogs, 
hamburgers, etc....and paper towels.... 
MikeTheElder- Pasta Salad
Slick fishing--- Dessert dish
The Dog House- Long Folding tables, plates, plasticware, brats & buns
Sitnger63 - --------- steelhead salad
WALLEYEvision-- "some type of salad"
Off The Wall---- chips and dips, smelt net
Joeker51 --------No question about Joe. We just don't know. :lol: 
Sturge---------- Chili, burner to heat soup chili 
Ice fishin Nut---- marinated caribou, maybe some venison

Am I forgetting anything?


----------



## Off the wall

Hey guys, sorry have to back out. Death in the family heading to Kentucky in the morning. Have a good time.

Mike


----------



## The Dog House

I'm sorry for your loss Mike.
My thoughts will be with you.

A safe journey to you my friend.

CH


----------

